# Gounod: Ave Maria



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Gounod: Ave Maria
Ingrid Kertesi (soprano), Christine Brewer (soprano), Paul Jacobs (organ), Nora Shulman (flute), Judy Loman (harp), Richard May (cello)
Camerata Budapest, MDR Rundfunkchor, MDR Sinfonieorchester, Finnish National Opera Chorus, Eric Ericson Chamber Choir, Exultate Singers, Ile de France Vittoria

Release Date:
14th Oct 2016
Genre:
Classical
Length:
56 minutes


----------

